# How to make amazing sex last longer ( men)



## alwaysforever (Jul 28, 2012)

Question, when h and i have sex about 5 min in he gets off. Is there anyway to make his last longer? Most of the time he tries to keep going just to please me. Such a sweet guy. We have about 5 min of kissing rubbing ect.. Then he always always always goes down on me for ATLEAST 10 min sometimes up to 20 min. Love. Sometimes we 69. But if i try to go down on him alone he. Says no bc it will make him get off faster. I do kegals eveyday and know how to work them during sex. Should we cut down on some of the fourplay? Should i not use my kegal muscles during? Him not going down on me is not an option he absolutely loves it. Hes infatuated with "suzy" we're considering male enhancement pills. Anyone worked through this. Or is it just normal.Fyi he dosnt masturbate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

'Suzy'. Love that...............can't say I blame him. She's such a sweet girl. 

Anyway, I'm sure you'll get a lot of suggestions. I've found that starting and stopping works the best. He can't let initial PIV last too long. Pull completely out and do something else. Visit 'Suzy' again (sorry, love that). Then come back up for a little more. Break it off again for a bit. Usually, after this starting and stopping he will become a little more desensitized, but no to the point he can't finish. Just to the point where he can go a little harder without the quick finish. Cheers.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with Thunder (nice legs, BTW). You can really make out on this deal: he can go down on you as foreplay, then have intercourse until he's edging, only for him to pull out and go back down on you for another orgasm. Then you guys can finish with the intercourse.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

40isthenew20 said:


> I agree with Thunder (nice legs, BTW). You can really make out on this deal: he can go down on you as foreplay, then have intercourse until he's edging, only for him to pull out and go back down on you for another orgasm. Then you guys can finish with the intercourse.


Thanks. I've worked very hard to keep them in shape. (actually, they belong to a very hot celebrity)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Pacing; shallow and fast, deep and slow. Pulling out and alternating positions also help, in the past I used to pull out then continue with my tongue and fingers, if he loves it then you can recommend it to your husband as well.


----------



## alwaysforever (Jul 28, 2012)

Great tips guys much appreciated. Will do try . Over and over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

alwaysforever said:


> Question, when h and i have sex about 5 min in he gets off. Is there anyway to make his last longer? Most of the time he tries to keep going just to please me. Such a sweet guy. We have about 5 min of kissing rubbing ect.. Then he always always always goes down on me for ATLEAST 10 min sometimes up to 20 min. Love. Sometimes we 69. But if i try to go down on him alone he. Says no bc it will make him get off faster. I do kegals eveyday and know how to work them during sex. Should we cut down on some of the fourplay? Should i not use my kegal muscles during? Him not going down on me is not an option he absolutely loves it. Hes infatuated with "suzy" we're considering male enhancement pills. Anyone worked through this. Or is it just normal.Fyi he dosnt masturbate
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Here's an idea. Why not have him always give you oral with a small vib at the same first, until you orgasm. Then have PIV afterwards and yes most guys will finish in about 5 minutes, but wait a little bit and try again. He won't get off in 5 minutes this time, and he will last much longer and if you want a 3rd time, he will last an extremely long time.:smthumbup:


----------



## alwaysforever (Jul 28, 2012)

Hearing all these suggestions we need to slow down a bit ( well i do  ) after Suzy's been well taken care of, i find myself throbbing for him. We always have the first couple thrust slow bc of tightness, then its own. I get such intense pleasure from hard dominating thrusting. So we will slow it down stop and start, then end with a dominating finale.  gahh i hope he comes home soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

You can try this technique .
Give him a hand job to completion first.
Then let him pleasure you for the next 15 - 20 mins . Buy then his erection would be back up to full capacity, and he would be ready for PIV sex.
The second orgasm will take much longer.

Also while giving the HJ, you can experiment with different amounts of pressure varying between soft and slow to fast and hard.[ Use lots of lube ]
Bring him to the edge and then stop him from climaxing by squeezing the base of the penis hard, then release.
Then start over.
But you must maintain control over his orgasmic reflexes , until he learns how to do it. [ It can be done by contracting his PC muscles , but most men don't even know they have PC muscles]

Have a look at this article:

Ask Men - Kegel Exercises For Men.
.
.
Best wishes!


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

I found that using a c***ring makes me last a lot longer. It also gives a firmer erection. He may have to try diferent ones until he finds one that works best for him. My wife loves one we have that has a vibrating bullet built into the ring.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I saw a news story online the other day about new products for this problem. They're intended to treat premature ejaculation (< 1 minute) but also work on normal men (typically, normal intercourse lasts less than 5 minutes, according to the article). It's a spray that used lidocaine to reduce sensitivity temporarily, allowing extended intercourse. It does not interfere in any other way and does not transfer to the woman. It was developed by the guy who created Viagra.

Viagra Inventor Develops 'Tempe Spray' To Help Men Deal With Premature Ejaculation: Is It Safe?


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I have had the same problem, and we just jump from the foreplay to the PIV and back and forth. Get off the first time and then it is really on for the second time. Usually the third time she tires out because I can't find climax by the third, just keeps feeling good.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

alwaysforever said:


> Question, when h and i have sex about 5 min in he gets off. Is there anyway to make his last longer? Most of the time he tries to keep going just to please me. Such a sweet guy. We have about 5 min of kissing rubbing ect.. Then he always always always goes down on me for ATLEAST 10 min sometimes up to 20 min. Love. Sometimes we 69. But if i try to go down on him alone he. Says no bc it will make him get off faster. I do kegals eveyday and know how to work them during sex. Should we cut down on some of the fourplay? Should i not use my kegal muscles during? Him not going down on me is not an option he absolutely loves it. Hes infatuated with "suzy" we're considering male enhancement pills. Anyone worked through this. Or is it just normal.Fyi he dosnt masturbate
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL he doesn't mmmmmasterbbbbbate!


sure he doesn't .


----------



## alwaysforever (Jul 28, 2012)

Noooo he does not masturbate. 1. I would know (. Showers, whatnot) 2. Hes brutally honest and says why do tht than do ME. How would you know anyhow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Go slowly... Make sure there's plenty of space (do people actually have sex on queen sized beds? :scratchhead, have a glass of wine ahead of schedule, have the time allocated, have a nice pregame show (watch some TV together or talk, or connect).

Heaven knows my wife is a card carrying Stage IV LD but we manage to have some pretty awesome 2 hour duration events... Definitely not the kind of thing you do on a weekday if you start at 1:00 AM and finish at 3:30 AM and have to be at work at 9:00... But I've done it on occasion. And I'm mid 50's.

Start with the attitude that if you'll just have a quickie, don't bother. Use lots of hands and other lesser parts of the anatomy, go slowly! mood music (Secret Garden, Sarah Brightman, Enigma, Sade) ambiance (candles, fireplace)...


----------



## alwaysforever (Jul 28, 2012)

Great idea, we do have a king size bed, but we have a 1 yr old that sleeps in her crib next to our bes. So we spend most of our time on the couch. Luckily mother on law is next door. So that time we spend in living room i will deff. Suggest moving it to the bedroom. This prob only started recently after him stopping pain meds for his back. Gahh back then we would have 3 2 hr sessions a night. But we recognizes the pills were taking over him so he quite. Yrs ago been on car , motorcycle accident. Broke neck, back. But hes managing. Grab some wine head to bed, have some convo, maybe a massage, lets see where this leads 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

